# Homeopathic treatment of ferrets



## Wim (Dec 11, 2007)

Is often possible for ferrets, for example bite wounds, influenza, metritis (=infection of the womb), etc.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

Wim said:


> Is often possible for ferrets, for example bite wounds, influenza, metritis (=infection of the womb), etc.


I am lucky enough to have a Homeopathic vet in the next village.


----------

